

Scale your web app with Chef   - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/chef/configuration/deployment/infrastructure/scale-with-chef/

======
roberto76
Interesting. What about Puppet? Also, this really seems like a hammer for
small architectures. What is the "critical-mass" where it starts to make
sense?

~~~
julien
Haven't really tried puppet. We're a ruby shop, which helped the choice ;)

For the critical size in terms of servers, I'd say 1 is enough if you need to
start/stop it often. But yeah, the benefits only show up after at least 3 of
them I'd say.

~~~
forkqueue
Puppet is written in Ruby too.

I've yet to see a compelling reason to use Chef rather than Puppet, but maybe
I've just not been looking hard enough. Puppet is great, and we're a Python
shop..

~~~
julien
Ha? we missed that Puppet was Ruby as well. I will check it out also when I
have some time.

